# how much mud for texture



## allstar4733 (Jan 9, 2012)

Is there an easy way to estimate the amount of joint compound needed to make texture?


How many sq. feet will a 5 gal bucket thinned out do for knock down texture?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

It says on the box. Call Lowes.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

allstar4733 said:


> Is there an easy way to estimate the amount of joint compound needed to make texture?
> 
> How many sq. feet will a 5 gal bucket thinned out do for knock down texture?


That depends entirely on how heavy you're applying the texture. 

Get a couple extra buckets of mud. You can aways take them back if you don't need them.


Sorry to be of no more help than that...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Also take a min. to look at some of the older post. There dozens of people asking how to remove texture, almost none asking how to apply texture. Once it's on your stuck, next to impossible to match when doing a repair, a paint to paint, catches dust, very hard to clean.


----------



## myowneq (Dec 26, 2011)

I thin mine down a lot and apply with a "nappy" paint roller. It puts a very light texture on the wall. For my 20 x 20 room, it took about a gallon before thinning for one coat. I did two.


----------

